# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  القمة المصغرة مساء اليوم بإستاد الخرطوم

## البركان الهادئ

*لأول مرة منذ فترة طويلة تعود القمة المصغرة بين شبابي ناديي القمة  الكروية بالبلاد الهلال والمريخ في الساعة السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم  باستاد الخرطوم حيث يتوقع حضور جماهيري كبير وتعد المباراة ختاما للموسم  الكروي لدوري الشباب..
   	شباب الهلال يدخل اللقاء وفي رصيده 12 نقطة متفوقا علي شباب نادي ام بده  بفارق الاهداف وامام شباب الهلال فرصتي الفوز او التعادل لحسم البطولة  لصالحه وفي حالة خسارته تلعب دورة ثلاثية بين الهلال والنسور وام بده  لتحديد الفريق البطل .. 
اما شباب المريخ فهو خارج المنافسة برصيد 6 نقاط  والفريقان لديهما الطموح وحافز الفوز عند الفريقين ..
ومجلس الهلال بقيادة الأمين البرير كان قد حضر المران الختامى لشباب الهلال وتحميسهم للفوز على شباب المريخ الليلة ..
قنع من الكبر خلاص البرير فى أنو يحققوا ليهو حاجة على الريخ والان يحاول يجد مخرجا عبر شبابه ومع انو شبابن مش ولا بد لكن الوقفة برضو لازمة معاهم وربنا يوفقهم ويسجلوا نصر جديد للمريخ على حساب الهلال الصغير.
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
بالرغم من ان فريقنا كان خارج المنافسة والله ابدع واجاد ولعب مباراة بالجد جميلة ومسخ الكاس عليهم لله درهم وليد ،عبد الرحمن ،وغيرهم من الاشبال الذين اثبتوا انهم فتية المريخ ولاجدل
*

----------


## سانتو

*علموهم كيف يتم تمسيخ الكؤوسكانت عبارة عن دروس 
*

----------

